
Fit-PC2, energy efficient, tiny pc makes me reconsider laptops - urlwolf
http://www.fit-pc.com/web/
======
mooism2
For what use cases?

I'm strongly considering getting one myself to run MythTV, but I don't see how
one could replace my laptop, even though it never leaves the house.

------
ZeroGravitas
I looked at these but didn't think they were particularly cheap for hobbyist,
home theatre use. Maybe for fitting out desktops for a callcentre of whatever.

I bought an Acer Revo instead, bit jazzier design, can still be mounted behind
a monitor and has NVidia graphics card and HDMI output.

~~~
mooism2
What's the Acer Revo's power draw?

